# Mein unglaublicher 1und1 Kündigungsversuch.



## delmic (6 März 2009)

Zunächst mal, ich hatte mit der Leistungserbringung von 1und1 nie größere Probleme.
  Wenn es läuft, dann läuft es auch, meistens. Ich hatte bereits mehrfach Verträge mit 1und1,
  seit dem Beginn meiner Onlinezeit, am C64 und Akustikkoppler, BTX bis DSL.

  Aber was da im Moment mit den Kunden (mir) abläuft ist unglaublich.
  Ich habe meinen derzeitigen Vertrag ein 4DSL im März 2007 abgeschlossen. 
  Nach 6 Monaten dann plötzlich 5 Euro mehr auf der Rechnung für die „1&1 Norton Internet Security Online“. OK denke ich, kann mich erinnern, das Paket war 6 Monate kostenlos zum Testen dabei, und wenn man es nutzten will muss man ab da zahlen. Ich hatte es nie genutzt, nicht mal in irgendeiner weise getestet, und auch bis dahin nicht mehr daran gedacht.
  So jetzt ist 1und1 der Meinung, dass ich von der Testphase so begeistert bin, dass ich es weiter Nutzen möchte. Denke ich, ruf mal an (kostenpflichtig klar) klär das Missverständnis auf. Ah ist kein Mißverständis, wird automatisch kostenpflichtig!!
  OK denke ich AGB’s nicht korrekt gelesen, kündigst das Teil sofort wieder… Laufzeit 24 Monate!! mal 5 Euro…. Für einen Scheiß den niemand braucht. 120 Euro, war ich sauer.
  Ich habe also, nachdem ich 14 Tage recherchiert habe wie man aktuell einen 1und1 Vertrag korrekt kündigt, nicht nur das „1&1 Norton Internet Security Online“ Paket gekündigt, sondern den kompletten Vertrag. 24 Monate ist ja auch lange genug.
  Gekündigt habe ich Anfang Dezember 2007, Online, wird bei 1und1 so angeboten, steht in den AGBs und man kriegt automatisch eine PDF Datei, mit den entsprechenden eigenen Daten, einem Authentifizierungscode etc.
    „Hiermit bestätige ich die im Vorgang XXX online vorgemerkte Kündigung für meine 1 & 1 Paket mit der Vertragsnummer XXX
  Ort Datum Unterschrift.
  Oben steht noch, das ausgedruckte Formular bitte an die FAXnummer 01805 060 499 senden
  Das habe ich gemacht, und gehe also davon aus: Der Worte sind genug gewechselt.
  Jetzt freue ich mich auf super günstig mit Kabel telefonieren und surfen.
    Am 25.2.2009 frage ich nach, wann denn der Dienst von 1und1 jetzt eingestellt wird, und ich bekomme die Antwort: Wenn sie jetzt kündigen, dann läuft der Vertrag noch bis April 2010. Da ich zu spät dran bin um jetzt noch für 2009 zu kündigen. Nach sehr langer Erklärung und abwiegeln und leugnen habe ich anhand des Authentifizierungscode auf meinem Formular erfahren, dass der Vorgang in der Kündigungsabteilung ist. Denke ich dauert das bei denen 1,5 Jahre? Oder ist der Vorgang jetzt zum Abschluss in der Abteilung. Aussage der Hotline, ich bekomme innerhalb von 2 Tagen per Mail bescheid.
  Eine Woche später rufe ich an frag nach der Kündigung, welche Kündigung.
  Das hatten wir doch alles schon… o.k. mein Vorgang ist jetzt in der Rechtsabeilung. ok, ich will jetzt angerufen werden und bekomme die Zusage, ich werde am nächsten Tag auf meinem 1und1 Hand_y _angerufen. 
  Gestern: 5.3.2009 Ich rufe die Hotline an (immer noch kostenpflichtig):
  Ihre Kündigung? Ich habe keine Kündigung auf diesem Vertrag.
  Ich denke deschwü, und sage am 2.3. hatten sie noch eine, die war in der Rechtsabteilung. Aussage des Servicemitarbeiters das kann nicht sein es gibt gab nie eine Kündigung. Ich konnte es aber auch nach dem 3. mal immer noch nicht glauben. Im System ist für meinen Vertrag keine Kündigung hinterlegt.
  Auf meinen Authentifizierungscode gab er gar nichts mehr, Es gibt keine Kündigung!
  Die Aussagen gingen von, ich habe zu spät gekündigt, bis, ich habe zu früh gekündigt, und am schluss sagte er nur noch ich habe gar nicht gekündigt.
  Jetzt habe ich nach 1,5 Jahren nach der damals von 1und1 angenommenen Kündigung, nur noch dieses Formular am 3.12.07 von mir unterzeichnet aber keine Bestätigung mehr über den korrekten Sendevorgang dieses Faxes.:wall:

  Kann mir da noch jemand helfen?

  [FONT=&quot]Dabei hätte ich es schon wissen müssen, meine letzte Vertragsänderung bei 1und1, als ich korrekt gekündigt hatte musste ich ebenfalls noch nachträglich die FAX Versendung mit dem korrekten Ausgang des Faxes faxen. Dann wurde bestritten, dass auf diesem Fax tatsächlich die Kündigung stand bzw. behauptet das Blatt wäre leer. zum Glück hatte ich das Faxgerät auf unserer Gemeindeverwaltung verwendet und damit genügend Zeugen, dass das korrekt ausgeführt wurde, erst dann hat 1und1 diese Kündigung anfang 2006 akzeptiert

Grüße alle Leidensgenossen 

[/FONT]


----------



## passer (14 März 2009)

*AW: Mein unglaublicher 1und1 Kündigungsversuch.*

Kündige dem Verein den Erlaubnis zum Einzug von Lastschriften.
Auch ich kam so von 1und1 weg. (vor einigen Jahren).


----------



## ImmerÄrger (16 März 2009)

*AW: Mein unglaublicher 1und1 Kündigungsversuch.*

Dieser ungeheuerliche Vorgang bestätigt mich immer wieder bei solchen Banausen grundsätzlich Verträge per Einschreiben/ Rückschein zu kündigen. Gerne nehme ich dafür ein höheres Porto für weniger bis gar keinen Ärger in Kauf.

BTW: Gab es nicht mal einen "grünen" Anbieter, der bei einer Kündigung per Einschreiben/Rückschein behauptet hat, im Brief sei nur ein unbeschriftetes Blatt Paier gewesen ? Ich finde es hier nicht mehr....

Was macht man dann ? Schicke ich die Kündigung an die Gerichtsvollzieherstelle und lasse sie durch einen GV zustellen ?


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2009)

*AW: Mein unglaublicher 1und1 Kündigungsversuch.*

Fax reicht auch.


----------



## Bomi (17 März 2009)

*AW: Mein unglaublicher 1und1 Kündigungsversuch.*



Heiko schrieb:


> Fax reicht auch.


Shietinbüddel  Versuche auch gerade, bei 1&1 zu kündigen - Faxe angeblich unleserlich. Werde wohl um Einschreiben/Rückschein nicht umhinkommen. Was für ein Aufwand - eingerichtet derzeit in wenigen Minuten, Kündigung zieht sich über Wochen hin...


----------

